# Finally Got One!!



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fabulous!

Well done Bill


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Amazing hands


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

watchnutz said:


>


Any chance of seeing inside one of these watches?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Crazy hands B) :thumbsup:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Here you go.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


>


Nice one. Any chance that you are "asyoungattbi"?

These are great watches that keep pretty good vintage time. I love my black dial one.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: Cracking, well done!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Now those are nice indeed


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> > watchnutz said:
> ...


Thanks for the pic, lovely looking movement!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks all for the nice comments. I can't tell you how pleased I am with this watch. First I think I got it at a good price. I paid 160USD for it when all the others I chased in the past went for more. Second the condition is very good with almost no marks anywhere. Also overnight it has kept to within a second of my atomic watch I use to check other watches. The seller didn't have a replacement for the WD5 battery so he said he just held another battery in place and grounded it to the case and it ran that way. I took the old dead WD5 apart and attached a cell to the metal case with a dab of silicon and it is working. Paul is being kind enough to fix me up with a plastic adaptor for a better way of doing it.

Once again it proves good deals can be made on Ebay if you do your homework, ask questions, and read the listings carefully.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow! Lovely......the hands work perfectly on the watch....oddly enough I cannot stand the Rolex Milguass with the "flash" secondhand, to my mind it degrades a nice looking classic watch.....but the hands on your Witty...fab!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> > watchnutz said:
> ...


Excuse my ignorance......but where is the battery....I assume you have removed it there...so where does it fit? :huh:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

The battery is removed for the photo. These watches originally used a WD5 battery which was about 20mm in diameter. (they are no longer available) The pronged flat spring in the center is the negative contact and the case back is the positive. These particular watches have a solid case back. Some later watches using the Landeron movement had a smaller battery and a hatch in the center of the case back.

It is very difficult to place a smaller sized battery in the center and screw the back on without it's moving. The best solution is to use a crafted plastic spacer. In this case I bodgered up an old battery to work.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Gotcha....so I assume the back has a location/depression for the battery? You can get small plastic converters for replacing older batteries with new smaller modern batteries for a lot of the older cameras (for the meters).....not so sure about 20mm though....never seen an old camera battery that big!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> It is very difficult to place a smaller sized battery in the center and screw the back on without it's moving. The best solution is to use a crafted plastic spacer. In this case I bodgered up an old battery to work.





Boxbrownie said:


> Gotcha....so I assume the back has a location/depression for the battery? You can get small plastic converters for replacing older batteries with new smaller modern batteries for a lot of the older cameras (for the meters).....not so sure about 20mm though....never seen an old camera battery that big!


David, as Bill says....this photo shows the WD-5 in-situ in the back of the case back...it also shows the circlip and ring to hold the WD-5...and finally the new Acetal spacers that I made to replace this arrangement.


----------

